# [Heisec] lost+found: Foto-Panne, Hacker-Bike, Python-Libs und Funk-Hürden



## Newsfeed (23 November 2012)

Heute mit: einem Datenleck beim britischen Verteidigungsministeriums, einem Motorrad für Wardriver, Python-Bibliotheken für Reverse-Engineerer, einem Poster für Schwachstellen-Fans und einem einsamen Funker.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

